# Parking & Traffic Tickets - Can They Affect You?



## Kirie (Mar 29, 2011)

I recently took my first trip to Australia (Melbourne) and got a parking ticket while there. Then, after being home for a month, I got a speeding ticket in the mail. My question is, can these affect you if you don't live in the country (I'm a US resident)? I will pay them eventually, but I was just curious if they can bite your license / driving record in another country.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I would not think that traffic offences here in Australia could have an impact on your record in the US unless the USA government had provision for that and then it would need whatever state you are in to be part of the system too, so you should ask them.


----------



## gpoau (Mar 11, 2011)

I think a lot of people here in Australia ignore them as well.


----------



## Kirie (Mar 29, 2011)

gpoau said:


> I think a lot of people here in Australia ignore them as well.


Haha... yeah. I'll probably pay it since I am planning on returning. Just wasn't sure what other implications there would be.


----------

